# Cape Escapes contact



## JackieD (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello,
Anyone use Cape Escapes to sell recently?  Last week I emailed Nicky to an email address from previous contact. But the address I have is from 2002 when I purchased my week.  No answer so maybe she doesn't work there anymore.  Any person you've had positive contact with recently?

THanks,
Jackie


----------



## Jeanine (Feb 18, 2013)

Marlize is still there and is very efficient: marlize@capeescape.co.za

(Not that she's managed to sell my ts, but that's the economy, not her! I hope . . .)


----------



## JackieD (Feb 20, 2013)

*Ron at Fairfields*

Thank you.  Marlize responded quickly. 

Adding to my topic but I can't change my title....I was hoping to get more out of selling to make it worth my while vs just giving it back and I want to check with other agencies.  I'm not interested in an auction site.

Any recent transactions with Ron @ fairfields?  My timeshare suggested I use Ron but reading some old posts looks like Ron has had a history of not paying funds after a sale until 18 months later.  Any new input about Ron or other agencies?

Thanks!


----------

